# Wilkes cty club needs 2 members



## Gary Messenger (Jul 10, 2006)

1000 acres,3 ponds,house and campsites,water and elec.
$1000 a year includes water elec.and plowing foodplots.Several deer killed in 115 to the high 120s.


----------



## dale (Jul 13, 2006)

how many members will be in club might be interested
email morgan4608@bellsouth.net


----------



## Gary Messenger (Jul 14, 2006)

13.Be glad to answer any other questions you have


----------



## bucko (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive hunted this club for two years and have seen some real monsters.This is one nice piece of land . we have  three lakes with plenty of creeks. Still has some good hard wood bottoms and the owner just select cut the pine which really opened things up.This is qdm and it is paying off.Give gary a shout and get hooked up with a good club.We have water, power and a house with kitchen and full bath.Just like being at home.


----------



## Gary Messenger (Jul 23, 2006)

bump


----------



## Tinman44 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Please send me info*

Please send me some information about the land and contact info. I would like to see the property. I'm very interested.
tinman44@comcast.net

Thanks


----------



## davel (Jul 23, 2006)

Does the membership include your wife or would it be $1000 apiece?  Thanks.


----------



## Gary Messenger (Jul 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## dmvs31 (Jul 30, 2006)

i went and looked at this property and its very well maintained.  more than enough great spots to hunt.  It was just a little too far for me.  These spots wont last long


----------



## Gary Messenger (Aug 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## Gary Messenger (Aug 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## Gary Messenger (Aug 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## Gary Messenger (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## country1275 (Aug 14, 2006)

Gary,where at in wilkes county.I live there might be interested.


----------



## Gary Messenger (Aug 15, 2006)

close to the golf course.


----------



## country1275 (Aug 15, 2006)

Is it when you turn at the golf corse on the left.William Pope's land.


----------



## country1275 (Aug 15, 2006)

I mean on the right.


----------



## Gary Messenger (Aug 16, 2006)

thats right


----------



## Gary Messenger (Aug 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## Gary Messenger (Aug 21, 2006)

Only one spot left


----------

